# BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Power Forward



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - ?

Nominees
Zach Randolph
Serge Ibaka
Greg Monroe
Pau Gasol
Kenneth Faried
David Lee
Taj Gibson
David West


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Similar to the SF vote this one didn't take too much debate for me. Vote for Blake and nominate Love.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blake. 

Love.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Blake.

Love.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Vote: Griffin
Nominate: Love


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Sticking w/ my position rankings in that other thread.

Voting Lamarcus Aldridge.

Nominate Kevin Love.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Blake.

Nominate Aldridge.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Didn't think Blake Griffin would be so favored. I'll give this a few more hours but Blake will probably take it.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Griffin and Aldridge.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

Voting Love

Nominate Blake


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Blake Griffin takes this with 7 votes, Love and Aldridge receive one each.

My vote for second place goes to Kevin Love. Stuck in a bad situation, probably the most skilled big man in the league with his superior rebounding, outlet passing, and outside shooting. Could be very scary on the Cavaiers with LeBron.

I nominate the Unibrow, who could very well take the top spot either this year or the next year.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Blake 1 Love 2


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

BlakeJesus said:


> Blake 1 Love 2


Blake already won but I'll count your vote for Love.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Vote: Love
Nominate: Davis


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

2) Love

Nom LMA


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Anthony Davis

Aldridge


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Vote for Love, nominate Dirk


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Aldridge
Davis


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Aldridge, nominate Love but he's already been nominated


----------



## BlazersDozen (Jul 14, 2014)

Vote: Davis

Nom: Aldridge


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kevin Love wins, with Aldridge and Davis finishing behind him.

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love

Who is number 3?

Nominee list
LaMarcus Aldridge
Anthony Davis
Dirk Nowitzki

I'm voting Unibrow, and nominating Chris Bosh.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

3) The Brow

NOM - LMA


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Davis

Aldridge


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DAvis


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

3) LMA

NOM Davis


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdaddykb (Jun 17, 2012)

davis
Aldridge

is there a defined player position? carmello Anthony played pf the majority of last year....


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

#3 Anthony Davis


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Lamarcus Aldridge, can't vote for Davis (I have him #4 ) this early in his career over these elite PFs.

Nominate Duncan.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Anthony Davis with a convincing win.

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis

Nominees
LaMarcus Aldridge
Dirk Nowitzki
Tim Duncan

Dallas is poised for a big year, but so is Portland. I'm with LMA, but seriously the Mavericks could make a huge run with all the players they've just picked up. Tyson is obviously a key piece, but Dirk is being surrounded by a lot of guys who can make a big difference on the team and lengthen Dirk's career.

The nomination list doesn't look very big, so I'm going to go ahead and nominate Chris Bosh.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll wince and vote for Duncan here, and nominate Ibaka.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Duncan.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll go Dirk for #4


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Duncan

Aldridge


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

LMA

I'll add to nominees list with Zach Randolph.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Sheesh. I wanna point out that Lamarcus Aldridge put up 23/11 on a team that had a meaningful postseason run last year.

Vote LMA.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aldridge and Duncan are tied, so I'll make a tiebreaker voting thread, hopefully where the whole forum can contribute. Should be good discussion.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Aldridge.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aldridge squeaks by.

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - ?

Nominees
Dirk Nowitzki
Tim Duncan
Chris Bosh
Serge Ibaka
Zach Randolph

I'll go Duncan here then.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Duncan is the best of these, but he's a center.

Nominate Greg Monroe


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Duncan.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Definitely Duncan. I'll nominate Pau Gasol.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

Duncan


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Duncan.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Serge Ibaka

Nominate Kenneth Faried


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan

Nominees
Zach Randolph
Serge Ibaka
Chris Bosh
Greg Monroe
Pau Gasol
Kenneth Faried
Dirk Nowitzki
David Lee

Going DIRK! It's too early for him to get votes, but David Lee deserves a nomination.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This might be an unpopular choice, but I'm going with Bosh in this spot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dirk.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Nowitzki


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Ibaka


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dirk Nowitzki. Nominate Taj Gibson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dirk. I don't think people realize how well he actually played last year. He had a great season. Guy is still a beast and has a lot of years left given how he plays.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dirk


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dirk wins here.

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki

Nominees
Zach Randolph
Serge Ibaka
Chris Bosh
Greg Monroe
Pau Gasol
Kenneth Faried
David Lee
Taj Gibson

Could go a lot of ways here. I don't think Ibaka should get votes yet although people would vote for him. I'll go Bosh, with Randolph close behind.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bosh


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll go with Bosh here, figuring his role and impact (and numbers) should climb at least a bit with LeBron taking his talents back to the Great Lakes.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Ibaka


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris Bosh.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bosh


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Bosh. Will be interesting to see him as the Man again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bosh.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - ?

Nominees
Zach Randolph
Serge Ibaka
Greg Monroe
Pau Gasol
Kenneth Faried
David Lee
Taj Gibson
David West

Bosh with the convincing win. I know I said Randolph earlier but now I am leaning towards Pau Gasol. He was just stuck in a bad situation, but he's still a productive big man.

Nominate David West. Love to see how this turns out if we keep voting past 20+ rounds.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ibaka.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Hmm, I guess Gasol. He brings more to the table than anyone left on the board.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pau


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Ibaka


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ibaka


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I got Pau Gasol. I think moving from LA will do him well. That combo w/ Dwight wasn't working and last year was just awful for Lakers altogether.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Ibaka.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And we have... Another tie!! Time for a tiebreaker.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - ?

Nominees
Zach Randolph
Greg Monroe
Pau Gasol
Kenneth Faried
David Lee
Taj Gibson
David West

Pau Gasol! But then I really don't know. It's close.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think I have to go David West here.

Randolph and Gasol have faded quite a bit. Lee, Faried, and Monroe all struggle mightily on defense. I would take Josh Smith over most of those five.

So I guess I should *nominate Josh Smith*.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gasol.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Gasol


----------



## WildThing99 (Aug 4, 2014)

Love


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

WildThing99 said:


> Love


Please check the concept of these threads out fully.


----------



## WildThing99 (Aug 4, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> Please check the concept of these threads out fully.


Apologies.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

WildThing99 said:


> Apologies.


No worries. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## WildThing99 (Aug 4, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> No worries. Welcome to the boards!


THANKS!


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pau


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Pau Gasol...betting on a partial rejuvenation.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm actually quite surprised with the support Gasol is receiving in this thread. I thought most people had written him off.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol

Nominees
Zach Randolph
Greg Monroe
Kenneth Faried
David Lee
Taj Gibson
David West

Going Z-Bo.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

David West

Nominate Josh Smith (again)


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

DWest.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Westy.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Randolph, at 17/10 that's still pretty effective.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

WildThing99 said:


> Love


Brand new active poster I've never seen before and he's already banned? Damn.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Randolph


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Zach Randolph.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - ?

Nominees
Greg Monroe
Kenneth Faried
David Lee
Taj Gibson
David West
Josh Smith
Boris Diaw
Ryan Anderson

Was going to go David Lee but I'm not that big of a homer. Voting Greg Monroe who could be a really good player if in a better situation. Could be really interesting on the Lakers IMO.

I'm nominating Boris Diaw - definitely a huge factor in the Spurs success, one of the most well-rounded guys. Equivalent to an Andre Iguodala but on offense IMO. Also throwing a nomination for Ryan Anderson, the premier non-superstar stretch four of the NBA.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DWest


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

West


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll go with David Lee. Not a great defender, but he's done 16 and 9 or better for six years running.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

David West


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll go David Lee.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - ?

Nominees
Greg Monroe
Kenneth Faried
David Lee
Taj Gibson
Josh Smith
Boris Diaw
Ryan Anderson

Greg Monroe right here. I know we don't seem to like Josh Smith that much but he should be coming up soon... I think.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Josh Smith


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

David Lee.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Taj Gibson


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

There's a couple options here that are about even with each other, so I'm going to go Smith. With SVG coming in hopefully he can play the 4 where he belongs and have a coach hold him accountable and keep him playing the way he needs to to succeed.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - ?

Nominees
Greg Monroe
Kenneth Faried
David Lee
Taj Gibson
Boris Diaw
Ryan Anderson

Greg.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

David Lee


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Kenneth Faried needs more minutes (he averages 18 and 11 with over a steal and a block per 36), but I think of the remaining guys listed he'd be my pick.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

David Lee


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

David Lee


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Taj Gibson

Nominate booze


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lee


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

David Lee for me as well. Faried probably next.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - David Lee
14 - ?

Nominees
Kenneth Faried
Taj Gibson
Boris Diaw
Ryan Anderson
Carlos Boozer
Amir Johnson

Greg again. Amir Johnson isn't that popular I think but he's one heck of a player, so I'm nominating him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sure, I'll give Amir some love.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Kenneth Faried. Nominate Jordan Hill.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

kbdullah said:


> Kenneth Faried. Nominate Jordan Hill.


Any list that has 4 players above Duncan has to be fraudulent, off top!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I suspect the real answer is Taj because of his defense, but I'm going Faried here.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Pablo5 said:


> Any list that has 4 players above Duncan has to be fraudulent, off top!


Not sure why I was quoted, but I think the 4 players above Duncan are deservedly above him.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Taj Gibson.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Faried


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

faried


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - David Lee
14 - Kenneth Faried
15 - ?

Nominees
Taj Gibson
Boris Diaw
Ryan Anderson
Carlos Boozer
Amir Johnson
Jordan Hill
Channing Frye
Thaddeus Young

Greg Monroe yet again, nominating another premiere stretch four in Channing Frye, and Thaddeus Young who is good but on a terrible team.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gibson


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going w/ Taj Gibson. I think if he got the 30+ minutes the other guys at his position were getting he'd put up similar numbers to some of those guys.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Taj.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm going with Amir slightly over Taj and Thad.

Nominate Derrick Favors.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Amir Johnson

Nominate Terrence Jones


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

taj


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Taj


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Taj Gibson


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - David Lee
14 - Kenneth Faried
15 - Taj Gibson
16 - ?

Nominees
Boris Diaw
Ryan Anderson
Carlos Boozer
Amir Johnson
Derrick Favors
Terrence Jones
Jordan Hill
Channing Frye
Thaddeus Young

Do you guys hate Greg Monroe? 15-9 one of the better passings bigs in the league.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Amir


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Amir


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Greg Monroe


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Greg Monroe.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ryan Anderson


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Greg Monroe is a Center really but I guess he'll be stuck at PF for another year. If we're counting him for this then Monroe


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea I guess I see him as more of a Center even though I've been voting him for a while now. hmmm...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Can @kbdullah @jericho and @FormerPHCrew all revote their Greg Monroe vote? He should really be a Center. My bad. I think Ross is definitely a 2-guard even though him and DeRozan clearly played together, and Monroe has played Center for most of his young career. Also everyone in the player positions thread voted him in at Center.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Actually **** it the damage is done let's just roll with Greg Monroe here. We'll revote all the tweener guys and take the average of where you would have slotted him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - David Lee
14 - Kenneth Faried
15 - Taj Gibson
16 - Greg Monroe
17 - ?

Nominees
Boris Diaw
Ryan Anderson
Carlos Boozer
Amir Johnson
Derrick Favors
Terrence Jones
Jordan Hill
Channing Frye
Thaddeus Young
Draymond Green

Amir Johnson, although we have an interesting group of guys here. You also definitely have to consider Boris Diaw, who was a huge reason for the Spurs resurgence.

I nominate Big Dick Draymond Green, the premiere bench small ball 4 of the NBA.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ryan Anderson.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Favors- played great at the end of the year


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Amir Johnson


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

kbdullah said:


> Ryan Anderson.


Also, nominate John Henson


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Amir Johnson


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - David Lee
14 - Kenneth Faried
15 - Taj Gibson
16 - Greg Monroe
17 - Amir Johnson
18 - ?

Nominees
Boris Diaw
Ryan Anderson
Carlos Boozer
Derrick Favors
Terrence Jones
Jordan Hill
Channing Frye
Thaddeus Young
Draymond Green

Going Ryan Anderson for being one of the best stretch fours in basketball.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is the perfect spot for Thad Young. He is very underrated on these boards.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Terrence Jones


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ryan Anderson


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

favors


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ryan Anderson


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - David Lee
14 - Kenneth Faried
15 - Taj Gibson
16 - Greg Monroe
17 - Amir Johnson
18 - Ryan Anderson
19 - ?

Nominees
Boris Diaw
Carlos Boozer
Derrick Favors
Terrence Jones
Jordan Hill
Channing Frye
Thaddeus Young
Draymond Green
John Henson

Going Boris Diaw - I think the two most valuable guys on the nomination list are him and Favors, so Diaw gets the experience and utility boost.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Terrence Jones


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Thad Young


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - David Lee
14 - Kenneth Faried
15 - Taj Gibson
16 - Greg Monroe
17 - Amir Johnson
18 - Ryan Anderson
19 - Boris Diaw
20 - ?

Nominees
Carlos Boozer
Derrick Favors
Terrence Jones
Jordan Hill
Channing Frye
Thaddeus Young
Draymond Green
John Henson
Julius Randle

Thad is an easy choice here IMO. Nominate Randle


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Thad Young


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Young for goodness sakes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Favors.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Favors


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Derrick Favors. Almost went w/ Thad, but I feel like if you aren't going to be a primary offensive option, I'd rather have the shot-blocking and rebounding of Favors. Also took into account that Favors has only been playing 30mpg and has room for more stats if given more playing time.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great a tie.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Favors. Tie no more!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - David Lee
14 - Kenneth Faried
15 - Taj Gibson
16 - Greg Monroe
17 - Amir Johnson
18 - Ryan Anderson
19 - Boris Diaw
20 - Derrick Favors
21 - ?

Nominees
Carlos Boozer
Terrence Jones
Jordan Hill
Channing Frye
Thaddeus Young
Draymond Green
John Henson
Julius Randle
Amar'e Stoudemire
Carl Landry

This next vote is titled "God Hate Thaddeus Young"

Nominating old man Amar'e as well as Carl Landry.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Thad


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Thad


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Thad Young. Nominate Paul Millsap who we've unfortunately overlooked thus far.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Nominate Paul Millsap who we've unfortunately overlooked thus far.


Wait, huh? I thought Millsap was on the list a while back?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> Wait, huh? I thought Millsap was on the list a while back?


Don't see him on the list or nominations anywhere.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Don't see him on the list or nominations anywhere.


RERANK!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy shit. Completely overlooked.

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - David Lee
14 - Kenneth Faried
15 - Taj Gibson
16 - Greg Monroe
17 - Amir Johnson
18 - Ryan Anderson
19 - Boris Diaw
20 - Derrick Favors
21 - Thaddeus Young
22 - ?

Nominees
Carlos Boozer
Terrence Jones
Jordan Hill
Channing Frye
Draymond Green
John Henson
Julius Randle
Amar'e Stoudemire
Carl Landry
Josh McRoberts
Jared Sullinger

Well let's do this - Everyone tell me where they would have inserted Millsap in this list, and we'll take the average and put him in there. While also voting for the next player. Your assessment on Millsap should be based on your own Power Forward list, and where he ranks there, because I get that some people may think he is better than the player at 12, but worse than the player at 13.

I have Millsap at 11.

Vote for Channing Frye.

Nominate Josh McBob, and Jared Sullinger.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Vote Channing Frye. 

Millsap at 13.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with Millsap at 13.

VOTE Frye


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Well let's do this - Everyone tell me where they would have inserted Millsap in this list, and we'll take the average and put him in there. While also voting for the next player. Your assessment on Millsap should be based on your own Power Forward list, and where he ranks there, because I get that some people may think he is better than the player at 12, but worse than the player at 13.


Lol, then @hobojoe wants to give me flack for "not taking rankings seriously."

Milsap at 2.

Nominate Shawne Williams.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - David West
12 - Josh Smith
13 - Paul Millsap
14 - David Lee
15 - Kenneth Faried
16 - Taj Gibson
17 - Greg Monroe
18 - Amir Johnson
19 - Ryan Anderson
20 - Boris Diaw
21 - Derrick Favors
22 - Thaddeus Young
23 - Channing Frye

Nominees
Carlos Boozer
Terrence Jones
Jordan Hill
Draymond Green
John Henson
Julius Randle
Amar'e Stoudemire
Carl Landry
Josh McRoberts
Jared Sullinger

I think people have stopped caring, but I'll go T Jones here.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lol, then @hobojoe wants to give me flack for "not taking rankings seriously."
> 
> Milsap at 2.
> 
> Nominate Shawne Williams.


Never said you had to participate, I just don't see the point in chiming in with a random shitty player if other people want to take it seriously. Ignore the threads.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm going to go with John Henson at this spot because I just expect a good year out of him.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Terrence Jones

Nominate Brandan Wright

Millsap at 9 if you're still doing that


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I take John Henson too.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

hahahahahaha

Terrance Jones

Millsap at 8

edit: yeesh, Millsap at 13 is really not the move. Josh Smtih? Seriously?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - Paul Millsap
12 - David West
13 - Josh Smith
14 - David Lee
15 - Kenneth Faried
16 - Taj Gibson
17 - Greg Monroe
18 - Amir Johnson
19 - Ryan Anderson
20 - Boris Diaw
21 - Derrick Favors
22 - Thaddeus Young
23 - Channing Frye
24 - Terrence Jones
25 - ?

Nominees
Carlos Boozer
Jordan Hill
Draymond Green
John Henson
Julius Randle
Amar'e Stoudemire
Carl Landry
Josh McRoberts
Jared Sullinger
Brandan Wright

Big Dick Draymond Green. Millsap got bumped up to 11.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Brandan Wright

Or should I have nominated him at C?

This position stuff is confusing


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Henson


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

John Henson


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Blake Griffin
2 - Kevin Love
3 - Anthony Davis
4 - LaMarcus Aldridge
5 - Tim Duncan
6 - Dirk Nowitzki
7 - Chris Bosh
8 - Serge Ibaka
9 - Pau Gasol
10 - Zach Randolph
11 - Paul Millsap
12 - David West
13 - Josh Smith
14 - David Lee
15 - Kenneth Faried
16 - Taj Gibson
17 - Greg Monroe
18 - Amir Johnson
19 - Ryan Anderson
20 - Boris Diaw
21 - Derrick Favors
22 - Thaddeus Young
23 - Channing Frye
24 - Terrence Jones
25 - John Henson
26 - ?

Nominees
Carlos Boozer
Jordan Hill
Draymond Green
John Henson
Julius Randle
Amar'e Stoudemire
Carl Landry
Josh McRoberts
Jared Sullinger
Brandan Wright

Draymond Green. I think BWright can go at Center too, but I don't think the forum cares enough at this point.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sullinger, then Boozer. Green's a very nice player for a role he's in, but I doubt he'd look better than either of those two if asked to be something of a featured scorer on an offense-starved team.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Carlos Boozer. He might actually do well in a better offensive scheme. He'll certainly have opportunities to put up numbers on a Lakers team w/o a ton of other talent.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll take a flier on Julius Randle here.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Nominate Vonleh.


----------

